# Applying for Fall 2015 (Film Production)



## Yasmine (Aug 2, 2014)

I am a senior in high school and am looking at film schools around the country. I live in Ohio (it's awful...) and even if I wanted to stay and rot in hell, Ohio doesn't offer much for film. I have gone back and forth on schools like UCF or Boston U and need a little guidance.

As of now, I'm applying to:
Florida State
CalArts
U of Texas (Austin and Tyler. If I were to get into Tyler, I would have a guaranteed transfer to Austin the next year)
Columbia College Chicago

I dont have the grades for schools like USC, UCLA, and NYU.


----------

